# Idea for an after hours target



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was just reading Mckee's latest status update about it being dark and not being able to shoot.

I got to thinking about a fun night time target.

My idea was to take a small plastic water bottle, fill it with water, stick it in the freezer. Just as it starts to ice up, take a large cyalume stick (glowstick), crack it to activate it, shove it down inside the bottle. Stick it back in the freezer for an hour or two, let it turn into a block of glowing ice.

This should last several hours out of the freezer with a large glow stick.

Hang it up somewhere, fire away.

Glow in the dark targets, yum.

Enjoy.

EDIT : Hehe, I see a challenge in this, how long would it take you to completely destroy a frozen water bottle with a slingshot!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great idea.... but would the glow stick run out off......glow... me clubbing days are over now and wouldn't be able to remember how long them trippy lil sticks last anyway lol...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok just seen a few hours... woopsi daisies, note too self: read posts properly lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I make the same mistake all the time, usually only realising after making a fool of myself.

The large ones sold as emergency lights and camp lights etc, last about 8 hours in what we Aussies would call mild temperatures

Inside the ice, and for the time in the freezer, the chemical reaction is drastically slowed down.

Those clubbers you talk about, often put their glow thingies in the freezer after a big friday night and use them again saturday.

At the very very least, I assure you, the glowstick will outlive the block of ice.

I just think it would be really cool.

EDIT : Even the small 2" ones you get from the fishing shop would be ok. They are about $4 for 6


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I will try that out this weekend

I did do a night fire for one of bill's comp months






There is no reason not to shoot

LGD


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Great shooting mate.And in the dark,That is one heck of a score.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

good idea !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good idea Hrawk


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

****ing ingenious idea man!


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Those clubbers you talk about, often put their glow thingies in the freezer after a big friday night and use them again saturday. This works I've done it lol! Great idea hrawk


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I like this idea cant wait to try it. thanks for the tip.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

You could also just use one of those little stick on LED lights. They'll light up an entire catch box and they last forever.


----------

